# Hi Everybody!



## Roses83 (May 11, 2021)

I just registered, I’ve been lurking on this site for a little bit and figured it was time to join and have some things I will be sharing to get opinions on. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Roses83 said:


> I just registered, I’ve been lurking on this site for a little bit and figured it was time to join and have some things I will be sharing to get opinions on. Thank you all in advance.


Welcome. Lay it on us. It's kind of slow at the moment!


----------



## Roses83 (May 11, 2021)

Thank you I will it’s going to be long lol


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Roses83 said:


> Thank you I will it’s going to be long lol


That's fine. Just be sure to insert a couple of <returns> after every few sentences. If the text is all bunched together, it's REALLY hard to read.


----------



## Roses83 (May 11, 2021)

Good advice I will do that. I will post tomorrow.


----------

